# Need Transmission Help!



## joebrumbe (Nov 25, 2009)

My Craftsman 502.256220 keeps throwing the Drive Belt. Can't figure out why? There is some up and down play in the transmission pulley, but it is not that bad. 

The idler Pulley is not frozen, but you cant spin it freely.

I recently adjusted the clutch, and it ran ok for about 10 hours of use. The brakes seem to work OK. 

The Craftsman parts list lists the Transmission as a Dana model 4450. The transmission its self has a tag on it that lists it as a Spicer. Which is it? Are the parts interchangable?

Am I going to have to replace or rebuild the transmission or is it just an pulley replacement?

Thanks for any help or suggestions that you can give!


----------



## Peacher79 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dana's brand name is Spicer. they one and the same.


----------

